# Where are you skiing this weekend? Feb 2-3, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Jan 28, 2013)

_Les Trois Vallées, France_ (2/3-2/8) 

I know it's a long shot but if anyone else happens to be Skiing the French Alps with Penny Pitou I'll see you there.  As usual I'll be with her Off Piste Guide for 5 of the 6 days.


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hoping to make it to Loon on Sunday.  May not bother, however, if it will be an ice rink...not worth the 4 hour round trip. :x


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

We WILL be at Magic.  Join us === free pizza, discount tix (if you're quick enough), mountain tour.  Meet more people to ski with. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/116398-Magic-Mountain-2-2-13-Carpool-Day-trip


----------



## timm (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably going to stay home this weekend unless conditions seem miraculous Friday night...


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Supposed to do Jack Frost Saturday and somewhere Sunday but friends/super bowl may adjust those plans.  Need to start wearing in my boots.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 31, 2013)

Commited to North Conway, game time decision on Attitash or Wildcat based on snow reports.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

HD333 said:


> based on snow reports.


Watchword of the week.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Belleayre on Sunday, pre-purchased ticket.  Never been before.  After this I think all I have left to ski (of operating areas) in the Catskills is Sawkill.


----------



## marge.kilgus (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll join you next weekend in Zermatt if you happen to be there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Belleayre on Sunday, pre-purchased ticket.  Never been before.  After this I think all I have left to ski (of operating areas) in the Catskills is Sawkill.



I never heard of this place , are they in the West Catskills?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I never heard of this place , are they in the West Catskills?



It's a tiny place between Kingston and Woodstock. It's not worth it as a destination but if I happen to be visiting my friends in Kingston or Saugerties I will go to it just to check it off my list.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 1, 2013)

marge.kilgus said:


> I'll join you next weekend in Zermatt if you happen to be there!



Indeed I will.  Have a safe trip and I'll see you in Zermatt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2013)

Plaatekill Sunday,.with cornhead, anyone want to come cheap tickets can be had for $19.95 from Potterbrothers stores.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Magic on Saturday.  Free tours and pizza.  C U?


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 1, 2013)

Sugarbush - Lincoln Peak on Saturday, Mt Ellen on Sunday


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2013)

As usual I will be at Magic for some laps. Looking forward to Saturday night.  Local VT band the Flabberghasters are playing with Kung Fu headlining.  Should be a fun night.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Magic on Saturday.  Free tours and pizza.  C U?



Dont let my sons or Nephews know about free pizza. They will eat a pie each lol


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 1, 2013)

Will be at Waterville again redeeming vouchers; it's senseless at this point to go elsewhere as I would like to burn as many before March in case soccer reffing is busy during that month.


----------



## mrksn (Feb 3, 2013)

Jiminy Peak all week!  Look me up


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like Butternut today with my niece.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2013)

Gonna get some quick pre game turns at one of my feeeby ski hills that just GOT some LES dumpage . The queen can shop at the local mallwhile i get my free turns , Its a mighty 300 350 vert 

BUT its free , has some new LES pow and she will also be happy too  ergo a win win !


----------

